# Anti-snoring product - Silence



## MBoyle (13 Aug 2007)

Has anyone tried the new Anti-snoring product called Silence available at 16.99?  Does it work?!


----------



## pinkyBear (13 Aug 2007)

Not sure but I'll hopefully tell you tomorrow cause I'm off to buy it for Mr. Bear


----------



## MBoyle (13 Aug 2007)

Great,let me know how you & Mr Bear get on, ta.


----------



## Megan (14 Aug 2007)

Any news pinkybear on how your night's sleep was or maybe you are still asleep!!!


----------



## truthseeker (31 Aug 2007)

workmate told me she always ends up sleeping in spare room to get away from other half's snoring, got this stuff to try out and now they have sweet dreams together - she said it works an absolute treat!!

was in a chemist in nutgrove last week and it was selling off the counter like hot cakes - i was almost disappointed Mr Truthseeker didnt have a snoring problem for me to try it out on him


----------



## macnas (31 Aug 2007)

Any news from the bedroom of Mr. Van Winkle-bear?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (1 Sep 2007)

i had a snoring problem and none of these solutions worked.

But an operation sorted the problem.

I got my tonsils out, very very very sore but my snoring problem is no more.

In fact the soon to be mrs burgundy says it saved her from committing murder.


----------



## Megan (1 Sep 2007)

We have found a very simple cure for snoring. The snorer should drink a glass of milk last thing before going to bed. We are now 2 weeks into doing this and so far no snoring. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MargeSimpson (3 Sep 2007)

I think Mrs PinkyBear might be still asleep


----------



## pinkyBear (3 Sep 2007)

Hi there - not assleep but back from hols.... I went to a few chemists and I was unable to get it... But what has helped and you will think this is mad is I made Mr Bear use an additional pillow, so his airways remain open over night.. And would you believe it it has cut down the snoring


----------



## Purple (3 Sep 2007)

I find poking Mrs Purple in the back and telling her to "shut up and turn onto your side" works.

I don't know if I snore but then again, I don't care!


----------



## Trish2006 (4 Sep 2007)

I gave up and bought earplugs.  The bonus is that if the toddler wakes up I don't hear him and mr trish deals with him.


----------

